# Teal??



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone make it out today. Marsh was a zoo and packed real tight, lots of teal moving before legal time and a few guys shooting anyways. Saw a few get dropped and lots of skybusting at geese. Little movement of anything after the first half hour so we took off.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Were you at Magee?
I have not seen any Teal here in the Medina area yet.
Plenty of Geese here to shoot at.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I haven't made it out yet, usually get out once early season. We usually go in the afternoon, way less crowded, warmer but less crowded. We always bag a couple of teal. They seem to move pretty good the last hour of shooting. Mornings at marshes around here are a joke.


----------

